# Can't open .CR2 files



## bellisimo (Dec 17, 2009)

I bought a Canon G11 camera and when I try to open .CR2 files in Windows XP they won't open. Can someone please help me with this.

I Googled the problem and the only answer I found was that some files must be corrupted. I don't believe that because I'm using a very recent, fresh installation of Win XP SP3 with all the updates.

Thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no they are not corrupt - they are RAW files ( The digital equivalent to negatives ) and win xp will not recognise them - so you need a program that will - like canon zoombrowser, or photoshop elements etc

see this link for programs that will use CR2 files
http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/cr2

There is a microsoft raw viewer here http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8E-B10D-4CE4-A141-5866FD4A3286&displaylang=en BUT MS nolonger support and i do not think cr2 is included in the last release

this may help you http://www.thezeal.com/photography/2004/11/working-with-canon-raw-images.html

This power tool from MS may help 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

etaf said:


> no they are not corrupt - they are RAW files ( The digital equivalent to negatives ) and win xp will not recognise them - so you need a program that will - like canon zoombrowser, or photoshop elements etc


From the tone of the post I assume he hasn't got a lot of experience with upper end digital cameras or their related files nor has he read the manual so I'll do it this way...............

You received Canon Digital Photo Professional 3.7 software with the camera. Install it. Once installed open the program, find the folder from the directory tree on the left that you transferred your shots to. Select " batch process " button on the top right, then choose the file format you want to save your pics as. ie: tiff, Jpeg etc. Then select the folder where you want them to end up.... when you have made all your decisions select " execute " and it will be done.


----------



## ChronosII (Jul 20, 2010)

one other piece of advice and I hate giving it... but I would change the format that you save the images in the camera from raw to the largest size Jpeg (L fine 3648 x 2736 I believe) and not worry about raw until you learn a bit more about image manipulation...

Good luck and happy shooting


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would agree and have made the same recommendation to a number of beginners, just recently - using something like Photoshop Elements, you get a lot of control over the image.
Once you have played around with image manipulation, and particularly understanding and using the camera settings, make sure you can get the best image exposure within the camera and understand what you are exposing for, then you can start to explorer RAW settings


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Even after all this it doesn't look like the OP has bothered to return. That's ok.... we can chat amongst ourselves.



etaf said:


> i would agree and have made the same recommendation to a number of beginners, just recently - using something like Photoshop Elements, you get a lot of control over the image.


If you want to try a little experiment I suggest you convert a RAW image to tiff and do your editing in that format. Then save it as a jpeg. To do the actual comparison take the same RAW image and convert it to a jpeg and make the exact same adjustments. Then look at both images side by side. The one edited in tiff and saved as a jpeg will be much better. 

Regarding Photoshop Elements.... if one shoots in RAW and opens that file with Photoshop Elements a dialogue box will present itself that allows for some very nice basic editing options that allows the user to make most if not all the necessary adjustments. It's one of Elements best features.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> if one shoots in RAW and opens that file with Photoshop Elements a dialogue box will present itself that allows for some very nice basic editing options that allows the user to make most if not all the necessary adjustments. It's one of Elements best features.


 Yes I was playing with PSE V7 last week and RAW files for a neighbour (80 and still learning the PC) who wanted to play with RAW images. 
PSE also has a nice Quick Fix feature, which also has a lot of features - the conclusion after playing around for an afternoon, was that, he would stick with JPG for the moment. - didn't get around to look at any batch conversion,


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

HI

I'll add that I shoot raw and jpg together . I could shoot raw and tiff if I chose but the raw files are smaller than the tiff's.

I do it that way so if I get asked for a really large print I can go get the raw file -convert to tiff and print. The jpg file can't match a tiff at 20x30.

For most things jpg fine is fine.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

wowzer.....

Printing does present a different set of issues doesn't it.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Guyzer said:


> wowzer.....
> 
> Printing does present a different set of issues doesn't it.


you bet...


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

wowzer said:


> you bet...


Yo wowzer.... I was going to send you a pm but it seems you have that function disabled. I recall having your e-mail from a previous conversation not to long ago so I sent a message there and that was returned. How about sending me an e-mail so I have your new address.


----------

